# Unknown work - Schmachtend for Piano by Richard Wagner (Orchestral transcription).



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Schmachtend - meaning languishing in english.

A very short and late work written in Wagner's life for reasons unknown, although I can take a wild guess that he felt near death's door and wanted to express it.

It's a very heart throbbing piece, and reminds me alot of Tristan und Isolde, I hope everyone else enjoys hearing this incredible piece of music:

(Transcription by Franco Mannino).


----------

